# Bergwerk Pulsar, 47,5cm, Rock Shox SID Dual Air



## Profiamateur (10. April 2012)

Sehr schön verarbeiteter und top erhaltener Bergwerk Pulsar-Rahmen (siehe Bilder)

Auktion läuft bis nächsten Sonntag, 17:57 

und paasende Votec GS4 Air-Gabel dazu

Auktion läuft bis nächsten Sonntag, 18:07


----------

